

AWS urges developers to scrub GitHub of secret keys - gphilip
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/375785,aws-urges-developers-to-scrub-github-of-secret-keys.aspx

======
gphilip
Apparently "Thousands of ‘secret keys’, which unlock access to private Amazon
Web Services accounts are currently available unencrypted to members of the
public with just two clicks of a mouse."

